# dragon stick



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

stick made by Male Spour

just think it was worth showing


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very cool!

Nice use of a natural fork.

Rodney


----------



## brokenolmarine (Apr 14, 2017)

Cool, I would add it to my collection... nice job.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I must find the time this year to learn to carve a bit. In Vietnam, I was part of a two-Marine team embedded with a Korean Marine Company. The 2nd ROK Marine Brigade was nicknamed the "Blue Dragons." I've carved a dragon emblem based on their symbol in stone, and now I need to do that on a stick or cane. They way the knees are going, I'll need that cane in a few years.

That stick is a motivator for me.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great Dragon stick, have looked at Marks home page and his woodspirit type carvings are also excellent viz-


----------

